# Notes  ecriture manuscrite ?



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je chercherai une application (iPhone et/ou iPad) pour écrire des notes, ou des memos, mais avec une écriture manuscrite, en faisant des notes. Je ne veux pas une application de reconnaissance d'écriture.
Donc si vous en connaissez une, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mai 2011)

Use Your Handwriting

Penultimate

Note Taker 

Handwriting Gold


----------



## Ealdu (8 Mai 2011)

Notes plus
Upad.....

Il y en a énormément, on a déjà parlé de ce sujet sur le forum et cherche dans les news d'igeneration.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Mai 2011)

J'ai "penultimate" et "noteplus" mais je regarde aussi du coté de "Notesheld" qui me semble plus abouti et structuré...
Mais là aussi, il faut essayer (j'attends le stylet) et faire ensuite son choix...Ou ses choix !


----------



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

Merci tout le monde !


----------



## MisterDrako (8 Mai 2011)

Noteshelf à l'air super ....


Est ce bien genant l'absence de français ...?

J'ai pas l'impression tout a l'air d'etre "visuel" non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Noteshelf à l'air super ....
> 
> 
> Est ce bien genant l'absence de français ...?
> ...



Non, ce n'est pas gênant du tout car tout est très intuitif.
Tu as un test en vidéo ici:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0AjiGTPLhA
Et là (la suite):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuQBG2DXYOk


----------



## Ealdu (9 Mai 2011)

Le français n'est pas indispensable pour ces applications, après quelques essais la prise en main est facile.

Je préfère personnellement Upad qui gère les pdf de façon remarquable.
Je la trouve également plus complète : mode écriture, fluo, mode lecture seul, gestion des photos.... Un choix intéressant de papier.
C'est un bloc note très complet. Plus complet que penultimate, par exemple. Mais il est vrai que tout depend de ce que l'on veut faire avec.


----------

